# Dexter passed his CGC test Thursday



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I wasn't sure if he would, because he's been rambunctious since turning 8 months this past few weeks. But we did it. Next we are going for the therapy dog certification, ( recommended to do so, by our trainer)  I can take him to the hospital, I work at part time. Were also starting nose work in October.

Dexter is not AKC, he's from a backyard breeder. Should I still send in for the certificate etc? I've heard to become a therapy he may have to take the test again after he turns 12 months. Does anyone know if that's correct. 

I'm so proud of my boy, even if he's being a pain in the ***. His prey drive has really been kicking in and he loves his ball now as much as treats. He even sleeps with it in his mouth as to not let my other two dogs get it 

Another small Bragg. Dex was out with me running errands and several people commented on how well behaved he is.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: and good luck on the TD


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

We were just at a pet expo and the woman we spoke to about therapy dog certification told us that CGC was NOT required for therapy dog cert. She did say it doesn't hurt to have it but that they have their own test. The dog needs to be a minimum of 1 year to test for Therapy dog certification. She gave us a copy of the test to train with. We just got home so I haven't had a chance to look it over yet. 
Congrats of CGC!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Springbrz said:


> We were just at a pet expo and the woman we spoke to about therapy dog certification told us that CGC was NOT required for therapy dog cert. She did say it doesn't hurt to have it but that they have their own test. The dog needs to be a minimum of 1 year to test for Therapy dog certification. She gave us a copy of the test to train with. We just got home so I haven't had a chance to look it over yet.
> Congrats of CGC!


Thank you, that's good to know. I guess we have 4 more months to study


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Thank you, that's good to know. I guess we have 4 more months to study


Nah, looks like it as an opportunity to train for 4 months before the test. In that period of time he should be expert and really wow the grader. You'll be a hit at the hospital in no time at all. The patients will all want to meet and greet him. I know the rescue greyhound they brought when I was in the nursing home was a high point of whatever day he came..

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats on the CGC! And what nice compliments to get on an 8 month old - you're doing a great job with him!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you, to you both. I can't wait to share him with the patients. 

Castle maid. I couldn't have done it without this board seriously. If you don't believe me come see how my two small dogs behave..lol

Wheelchair Bob, I'm glad that you had a chance to interact with the dogs at your place. I see what a difference it does for many patients at the hospital. I hope Dex remains with the same personality after he matures


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Congrats!!  My guy was a little spawn of the devil at 8 months (that's when he decided he didnt know SIT or DOWN anymore :hammer so what an accomplishment for you two! TDI is next on our list as well because I would *love* to volunteer at a school or a hospital so he could cheer kids up. He loves kids. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Dexter starts his therapy training with Pet Prescription Team on Wednesday. The class is 10 weeks, so Dexter should be almost a year by then. I was Lucky to find a place that doesnt think german shepherds dont do well as a therapy dog. I'm nervous, but excited, this is what we have been working towards. They are not requesting that Dexter take the CGC test again after he's one year but he will have to pass the certification test. We will be doing alot of training with wheelchairs, canes etc and do most of the training at a facility. Please keep your fingers crossed for us, ha ha. I hope I don't mess it up. 
Dexter has been doing much better the past few weeks in listening, he's back to his regular self. Had a few brain farts when he hit 8 months.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Dexter. I think GSD make great therapy dogs and it is surprising how many people have had a GSD as children. I know he will be great as a therapy dog.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you Daisy for your words of encouragement. never knew how much id love a gsd til I got one. Im so glad I did, I just want to share him with everyone.


----------

